# BEST Iams or Purina One?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

My current foster dog is with one of the assistance dog organizations, so I have to go by what food they specify. The only two foods they use (aside from special cases with allergies) are Iams and Purina One. [this is due to their need for foods that are easily found across the nation, and they understand that these aren't the best so I'm not trying to make the organization sound bad.]

He's on adult food, not the large breed adult but just the regular. Is anyone aware of a better "variety" of either of these brands that I could get? I would still have to check with the organization, but I'm hoping I might be able to find a more "upscale" version of one of the foods that might have a little less filler. Feeding him regular Iams is just making me feel so guilty.

Any suggestions? I have grocery stores, Petsmart, and Petco nearby.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

I think purine one would be slightly better, try the naturals one.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe Iams Simple and Natural line? 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/iams-simple-natural/

I know nothing about it and never fed it, just based on the reviews and ingredients it looks a bit better than the others.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you use Purine Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach? It doesn't have corn in it, at least - better than the other varieties. It's available wherever Purina Products are sold in pet stores, like Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Of the three suggested I vote for the IAMS. No 'meat' fat, animal digest, soy, corn gluten and not quite such a laundry list of grains.


----------

